# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Pencil Drawings

## OhBalls

It's been a VERY long time since I have felt inspired enough to pick up my pencils.  The lack of practice shows...be gentle  :Razz: 

Spider Ball (in progress)


Leopard Gecko (aka auntie kim's eagle picture  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...lol....gotta love 8 year olds!)


Old stuff from High School 



Thanks for looking!  :Smile:

----------


## Corvid

Very Nice!  :Good Job: 
My snake drawings are a squigly line...   :Weirdface: 
The spider's head pattern looks a lot like my spider's!

----------

_OhBalls_ (03-29-2009)

----------


## llovelace

Very nice indeed  :Smile:

----------

_OhBalls_ (03-29-2009)

----------


## OhBalls

> Very Nice! 
> My snake drawings are a squigly line...  
> The spider's head pattern looks a lot like my spider's!





> Very nice indeed


Thank you!

----------


## akonpittbull

Simply amazing and I really love to see that. Actually the image of the snakes and the dog looks great so I admire the person who have drawn this. Basically the clarity and the accuracy in the picture gives me the hint of artist knowledge.

----------


## nikjem

Beautiful work! the﻿ detail is stunning and i love the way you make the eye look glossy. And Your drawing has inspired me to try to become as good as you, It's truly awesome. I am trying my best and draw almost every day.

----------


## jasikajack

Simply best drawing and I really love watching. Actually Snake image and the dog looks great so I person who this has attracted admire. Basically I am artist in the picture clarity and accuracy of knowledge indicates.

----------


## Python-77

some very cool work indeed, love the head of that spider ball.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Awesome!  You really have some talent.  I wish I could draw like that.  The only thing I am good at drawing is cartoon characters.

----------

